# Free BOM series with videos



## Calico Katie

I was browsing through the video BOMs on youtube when I ran across this Shades of Gray series. I was able to find all the episodes and the source material that you can print or save. I'm not a gray person but I could see using dark greens or blues instead with a focus fabric for the border and connecting squares. I've used this setting before using two shades of purple for the big connecting QSTs and it really made a pretty quilt. That quilt is now so old and worn that I never use it.

Here is the entire series beginning with cutting instructions and fabric requirements.
https://www.quiltingconfections.com/shades

jan '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKGtuG5-uyE&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=20

feb '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWSaGU9JVu8&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=19

mar '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vaKm2J2X98&index=18&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

apr '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2K2-FHUEVE&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=17

may '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkvURtZx3vk&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=16

jun '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGT6BNsAus8&index=15&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

jul '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6KuZp2oCzU&index=14&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

aug '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4d-Tia5hR8&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=13

sep '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFGTKwvBHSw&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=12

oct '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njA_BlPOmE&index=11&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

nov '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sEzz91pbHI&index=10&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

dec '15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iO5ODW5Unw&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=9

jan '16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyCqosPIHG0&index=8&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

feb '16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX_v7ztJSDM&index=6&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

mar '16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pREAH-ryJqU&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=5

apr '16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekv13hI6c_k&index=4&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

may '16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3E1qNZtovA&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=3

jun '16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijfXu65evQ4&index=2&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX

jul '16 finishing instructions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxTf9-c8jvE&index=1&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX


----------



## maxine

How Fun!! thanks for sharing this BOM video,, I'm sure I'll be working with it soon..


----------



## Calico Katie

When I saw this, it reminded me of the challenges my sisters and I used to do together. I thought if someone else quilts with friends or family, they might enjoy a project like this. It has a nice setting and most of the blocks look like easy ones.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Calico Katie said:


> I was browsing through the video BOMs on youtube when I ran across this Shades of Gray series. I was able to find all the episodes and the source material that you can print or save. I'm not a gray person but I could see using dark greens or blues instead with a focus fabric for the border and connecting squares. I've used this setting before using two shades of purple for the big connecting QSTs and it really made a pretty quilt. That quilt is now so old and worn that I never use it.
> 
> Here is the entire series beginning with cutting instructions and fabric requirements.
> https://www.quiltingconfections.com/shades
> 
> jan '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKGtuG5-uyE&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=20
> 
> feb '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWSaGU9JVu8&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=19
> 
> mar '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vaKm2J2X98&index=18&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> apr '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2K2-FHUEVE&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=17
> 
> may '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkvURtZx3vk&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=16
> 
> jun '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGT6BNsAus8&index=15&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> jul '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6KuZp2oCzU&index=14&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> aug '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4d-Tia5hR8&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=13
> 
> sep '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFGTKwvBHSw&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=12
> 
> oct '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njA_BlPOmE&index=11&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> nov '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sEzz91pbHI&index=10&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> dec '15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iO5ODW5Unw&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=9
> 
> jan '16
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyCqosPIHG0&index=8&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> feb '16
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX_v7ztJSDM&index=6&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> mar '16
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pREAH-ryJqU&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=5
> 
> apr '16
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekv13hI6c_k&index=4&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> may '16
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3E1qNZtovA&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX&index=3
> 
> jun '16
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijfXu65evQ4&index=2&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX
> 
> jul '16 finishing instructions
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxTf9-c8jvE&index=1&list=PL-cm-YpUYsFk5P06fmLLe0SnwEXTnNbUX


I follow this site on Pinterest.


----------



## maxine

Cool.. I had not seen it before and was glad to learn about it..


----------

